# surf fishing magazine



## chipotle (Nov 24, 2005)

I was just sitting here reading Field and Stream thinking to myself why aren't there any surf fishing magazines. I have looked everywhere and can't find them, bookstores in staunton and at the beach even the internet still no luck. Found 1 a couple years ago on the internet but can't find it anymore. If anyone knows of one please let me know. I am greatfull to everyone that uses this site and I thank you for being so helpfull and I hope to fish with you some day, and again thank you all. GOOD FISHING.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

Saltwater Sportsman recently added a surf fishing section... it alternates monthly between that and inshore, which also is helpful to the shore-bound fisherman. There are tons of good reads and great tips. I think its well worth the $20 something dollars a year.


----------



## chipotle (Nov 24, 2005)

*Thanks*

I Will Check It Out,beats My Field & Stream 2 Years And Only 1 Or 2 Articles About Saltwater Fishing. Not That I Am The Expert.but I Know And Could Write A Few Articles My Self About Surf Fishing And A Lot Better All They Write About Is Stripers And Redfish (red Drum When They Get Bigger) And Maybe They Will Right An Issue About Sea Trout And Maybe Just Maybe About My Favorite Fish Of All Time Atantic Sharpnose Shark. But Proabally Not? I Need A New Magizine:--|


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

They usually offer 3 free trial issues on there website. www.saltwatersportsman.com


----------



## hankadank (Jan 30, 2006)

Rockstar said:


> They usually offer 3 free trial issues on there website. www.saltwatersportsman.com



they still do just ordered the other day 4 to 6 weeks till you get your first mag


----------



## Lafayette_River (Apr 12, 2005)

*guy in the yak*

that waspretty cool vid of the catching the sailfish in the yak
http://www.saltwatersportsman.com/saltwater/sailfishvideo


----------



## SurfFsher (Mar 18, 2004)

*Surf fishing magazine*

The Fisherman, Mid Atlantic Edition has surf fishing articles. You might give them a shot with an article of yours. They published one of mine last year entitle Long Distance Surf Fishing 101. Surffsher


----------



## fishbone4_14_74 (Feb 7, 2005)

Ya Know Maybe us P.S.Y.C.O.'s should go a lil further and make the news letter into a fishing mag and Expand it. What ya Think Have a pier section with monthly reports and the same goes for all locations of fishing such as shore ,, inlets,,, yaks and all that ,,, might not cover as much area at first but make it a local base and see what happens????


----------



## rufus george (Dec 16, 2004)

*I be up for it*

I wouldn't mind coming up with a mag layout. 

rufus


----------



## hokieboy (Jan 19, 2006)

People on this board could even send in articles for the mag. I like the idea of a surf fishing mag. I think it would be big hit!


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

I would love to help with layout and graphics. I think this board alone could crank out a killer mag / monthly publication!


----------



## ASK4Fish (May 4, 2005)

the biggest question would be who is qualified to give reports? most magazines rely on seasoned guides to give reports on fishing conditions, and i dont know how our reports will be viewed as most are not professionals...if this were to become a reaa thing we would need each locale to be "guided" by a specific person or group of people that know the most about each area... this way there will be some credability about what each person reports... I also think that included in every report should be bait and tackle used as well as air and water conditions so as to build up semi-repeatable conditions so others can experience nearly the same happening...Then it is simply a matter of paying for publication and then the cost of the magazine...if we are to give it away, we should still make the option of a paid subscription to make more funds available...and lastly, no one should profit from this, we should do it for the sake of informing the public and building up some extra interest in fishing in the area...


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

Lafayette_River said:


> that waspretty cool vid of the catching the sailfish in the yak
> http://www.saltwatersportsman.com/saltwater/sailfishvideo


*I saw it on ESPN2 outdoors - they caught the fish in the big boat,fought it for almost 20 minutes, inflated the blow up yack, then got in it to film that part you saw of the fish- if you notice he dont even have any paddles *


----------



## ShoreFisherman (Oct 18, 2003)

*Quark*

You need someone who can use quark for the mag layout, to put all the articles together. I can think of a couple people who should be regular contributors.. (jake ace, and a few others) just thought the flounder king should be named. if you guys want to push this, i have quark, and a person who knows how to use it. (my wife did graphic design for 5 years) and might be willing to show someone how it works and is done. I can set the files up for download from my server, maybe some other help needed.


shore


----------



## AndyMedic (Mar 22, 2003)

ok gonna chime in on this one...people wont even help out with the psyco newsletter..what makes you think this would be any different


----------



## fishbone4_14_74 (Feb 7, 2005)

AndyUSCG said:


> ok gonna chime in on this one...people wont even help out with the psyco newsletter..what makes you think this would be any different


Ah but I do and Have ,, but i will admit i need to put more fishy stuff in there verses the funnies and other things


----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

I asked this same question in the SC forum. They guys there suggested saltwater sportsman and shallow water angler. I ordered both!!!! I need all the help I can get!


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

*salt water surf magazine*

I found one called "shallow water fishing" it was not a "surf" magazine but had some good info in it. I think I got the copy in Florida or North Carolina and I think it is affiliated with Salt Water Sportsman but am not sure


----------



## 15917 (Aug 22, 2005)

Got a subscription to Saltwater Sportsman. 

has real good info in it. Since I can't afford a boat there are 10 - 15 pages in the back that are usless to me. 

Sometimes they will post boat related articles with one or two Surf articles and vice versa. Can't make everyone happy I guess.


----------



## fishbone4_14_74 (Feb 7, 2005)

Got a subscription to Saltwater Sportsman also but seems to be more boat related ,, but also is a very informational ,,, the do at times have sand and plank ,, but is mainly boat related


----------



## KICKNBASS (Jan 18, 2006)

*Im in*

I'll be glad to give a helping hand being that I'm at work for 8 hours 5 days a week playing games. Just say when and what needs to be done. Better yet just bring it up at this weekends meeting.


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

The Fisherman paper is the closest that comes to a surf fishing magazine. I have been waiting for years for a surf fishing magazine, way back in the 70's(now I'm showing my age) Saltwater Sportsman had as many shore artices as boat artices. The bottom line is publishers feel they can make more money with boat and big game stories then they can with surf and shore stories. They can get more money in advertising and that is what they are looking at the bottom line not the love of the sport.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Speaking as someone who has written for several fishing magazines, I can tell you that it's based on economics. I've had more than one editor tell me that a) there aren't enough of us to mess with it and b) we don't spend as much money as the boaters.

If the advertisers want the boating public, a magazine will create content to attract that readership.

SWS recently brought back some limited surf coverage, but there is not and will never be a magazine devoted entirely to our sport.

And it was precisely for that reason I started this site in 1999--a website doesn't require as much start-up capital as a magazine.


----------



## rufus george (Dec 16, 2004)

ShoreFisherman said:


> You need someone who can use quark for the mag layout, to put all the articles together. I can think of a couple people who should be regular contributors.. (jake ace, and a few others) just thought the flounder king should be named. if you guys want to push this, i have quark, and a person who knows how to use it. (my wife did graphic design for 5 years) and might be willing to show someone how it works and is done. I can set the files up for download from my server, maybe some other help needed.
> 
> 
> shore


Or Indesign
I find indesign easier to use plus it's an adobe product. Photoshop, illustrator go hand in with indesign. I switched from quark to indesign a couple of yrs ago and haven't look back since.

rufus


----------



## fishbone4_14_74 (Feb 7, 2005)

But who would disagree that the plank and surf fishermen and the price of gear these days have incressed ,, due to great sites like this one ,,, i do think that there are alot more of us land people than boaters fishin,, Shore fishing is a fast and rising sport and maybe its time some of us step up  ,,, No one can be heard if nothing is being said


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

Most good design houses are using InDesign now. Like you already Stated hand and hand with the Creative Suite.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

i'd like to see something real...no guide,boat, etc...there used to be a show hosted by jeff dane...THE TACKLE BOX...on local tv...he had pier and surf stuff every week...all local areas...VB, OBX,EASTERN SHORE,...it was great...


----------



## KICKNBASS (Jan 18, 2006)

*True*



fishbone4_14_74 said:


> But who would disagree that the plank and surf fishermen and the price of gear these days have incressed ,, due to great sites like this one ,,, i do think that there are alot more of us land people than boaters fishin,, Shore fishing is a fast and rising sport and maybe its time some of us step up  ,,, No one can be heard if nothing is being said


And I would like to be the first one to credit that to the uprising fuel prices. A pretty boat and a big truck to toe it with are great but The wallet has to be on the same level. And on top of that you still have to have all that nice pretty gear and fresh bait. Belive me I have weighed in on both sides. THe boat only wins when I have a couple of people willing to chip in. (Or someone I can call a customer)


----------



## Bunkerboy (Jan 14, 2006)

Yo,KB I get $$$ every week, or do I have to buy you another mackeral colored strech before I get another trip.


----------



## chipotle (Nov 24, 2005)

*That Is What I Was Looking For*

I THOUGHT IF I HAD ALOT OF FEED BACK FROM ONE LITTLE QUESTION THAT, WHAT WE ALL COULD GET STARTED ON SOMETHING IF WE ALL WORK TOGETHER WE CAN GET IT DONE. I WILL HAVE TO POST ANOTHER THREAD LATER, HAVE TO BE AT WORK IN 3 HOURS AND NO SLEEP. JUST REMEMBER I CAN'T BE THE EDITIOR, CAN'T SPELL


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*saltwater sportsman*

I bought mine off ebay. Got 2 or 3 years for the price of one. the money goes to this company who subscribes for me. took about 2 months to get it, but hey was worth it.

Granted they dont have a lot of surf fishing articles, but the ones about inshore are pretty good. A few months ago their spread on the the old spotted red tailed monster was very informative. 

Jeff


----------



## fisherman (Feb 20, 2002)

Stay tuned for more surf fishing articles from SWS. The Fisherman, as always, covers the Mid Atlantic surf with weekly reports and how-to/where-to features. A couple of PSYCOs (Nsearch and NTKG) even showed up in the NC report last week. Let me know if you need help putting together a PSYCO rag - could be fun. 

Ric 
757-289-5136


----------



## chipotle (Nov 24, 2005)

*i would like to put any rag together*

I'M SORRY BUT SWA AND THE OTHER RIEGONIAL MAGS DONT CUT IT. If we all get together and try to start something like a mag I think we can do it. I mean for gods sake there are engough of you who know more than those other writers like Mark Sosian andLefty Kiegh, proabally didn't spell thier names right but who cares. I know some publisher will love to pick up something like PIER AND SURF! It is just like my fav. fur fish and game which doesn't have actuall pros writing for them but rather the people who do fish and trap and hunt. I think that if enough of us wanted to we could make a good mag, it doesn't have to be amonthly thing. one of my favorite mags started out as a yearly production--VARMINT HUNTERS, I mean who would have thought hunting foxes raccoons and crows would be succsessfull, now they are putting mags 6 times a year, plus the EAST COAST IS IN LOVE WITH IT! The one thing about it is it doesn't have to be fancy all SURF AND PIER fisherman probally dont care if it is black and whithe like newspaper--or if it was in color like a national mag just as long as it was true,unlike many other popluer mags out there today


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*What if*

We were to work with a magazine such as The Fisherman or SWS and had a dedicated section to Pier and Surf related stuff. The cost to add a few pages will be much cheaper then creating a new magazine, printing, distribution, advertisements, etc. 

Might be an easier solution.

Jeff


----------



## chipotle (Nov 24, 2005)

*It Is Not A Mater About What If*

Ther Is A Big Section Of People That Like Surf Fishing And Nothing Else I Dont Want To Make Money Off Of This I Just Want To Keep People Informed And Want To Keep A Sport Alive, I Can Bet Everyone That The Outer Banks Will Be Shut Down If We All Don't Start To Do Something Sure There Will Be More Tax Money To Be Made If Land Devolpment Keeps On Going But Public Beaches Will Be Shut Down With The Money Coing In. Me, I Dont Want That To Happen But After A Couple Of Years It Will Happen And If Us Fisher Men And Women Dont React That Is What Is Going To Happen,if We Have A Magazine And Support Surf And Pier Fishing, All Of Us Might Keep The Outer Banks Ours


----------

